# Schwinn exerciser laugh



## 56 Vette (Mar 30, 2015)

I went yesterday to look at an old starlet that was disassembled I found on craigslist, got the "oh gonna go get another one" from a few members of the family. Looked at the starlet and the price was right so I bought it, the guy closed on his house and had to move stuff out and asked if I would want the exercise bike, he threw out a price that I couldn't refuse, so now I'm coming home with a girls bike, and an exercise bike, I get the roll eyes from the gals about my new treasure




, but hey I didn't spend too much, and within an hour of being home guess who was adjusting and riding the old exerciser in the living room? Yup the same ones who rolled their eyes, guess my addiction isn't that bad after all!


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 30, 2015)

It's funny I should read your thread about the Exerciser this morning . . 
Yesterday, I was at a bike swap in San Jose, CA, and along comes the coolest Exerciser I've ever seen !
Check out this guy's creation:


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife has the same exact exerciser and rides it every night. Schwinn made a killing on those machines.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> It's funny I should read your thread about the Exerciser this morning . .
> Yesterday, I was at a bike swap in San Jose, CA, and along comes the coolest Exerciser I've ever seen !
> Check out this guy's creation:




Someone had some free time. Very cool.


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 30, 2015)

That bike is a definitely a different build, with that huge chainring he must have some killer top end speed! He used almost all the goodies, wonder if the speedo in the dash by the fork works. I looked at my exerciser tonight and the gf daughter has already put 15 miles on it, had her iPad set up jamming to her kind of music when I walked in earlier tonight, pretty cool she is enjoying it, for now anyways! Joe


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 31, 2015)

Those friggin' Exercisers are great. I actively search them out. Ton of good parts on them. Extra tall post, minty cranks and chain, some years even use the same pivot bolt threading as the springer forks. 

They don't make exercise equipment like that anymore. A few months ago a dude brought a Target "Schwinn" exercise bike into the shop because it was falling apart. Got it patched up for the time being, but it was a sad thing.

Great score on the Starlet too. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## supervisor (Jun 19, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> I went yesterday to look at an old starlet that was disassembled I found on craigslist, got the "oh gonna go get another one" from a few members of the family. Looked at the starlet and the price was right so I bought it, the guy closed on his house and had to move stuff out and asked if I would want the exercise bike, he threw out a price that I couldn't refuse, so now I'm coming home with a girls bike, and an exercise bike, I get the roll eyes from the gals about my new treasure




I kinda like the exercise bike, anyone know what is the model name of it? Thanks!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 19, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> It's funny I should read your thread about the Exerciser this morning . .
> Yesterday, I was at a bike swap in San Jose, CA, and along comes the coolest Exerciser I've ever seen !
> Check out this guy's creation:



Thanks sick, love it!


----------



## how (Jun 27, 2015)

I have bought at least 5 of them, bought one today for 10 bucks
yea I take the seat the extra heavy and extra long post, the goose neck, chain, all the clamps, nuts and bolts, grips, crank and crank arms and toss most of the rest of it I think they call it the XR7


----------



## kz1000 (Jun 27, 2015)

I thought the exercisers were cool too, I had a mint one nobody wanted so off to the scrap yard it went a month ago.


----------

